# RAT ROD what do yall think



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

here is a video, me and my dad just finished building this truck:rockn:






this is the one we did last year


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

<!-- / message --> <!-- edit note -->


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

<!-- message --> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message -->
























<!-- / message --> <!-- controls -->


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

nice what size motor is that


----------



## onebadbruin (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys goin to take it to street rod nats


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

nope going to the turkey rod run in daytona as we speak


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is freakin awesome :rockn:
Does the cab not drag? Lol is it bagged?


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

so bagged check out the you tube link


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice work..


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

those are great lookin rat rods, I always have loved the rat rod concept:rockn:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

looks aweome. i love rat rods. i love the look of them.


----------

